# A few of my cuts



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

here are a few of my first cuts with my machine.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice work, my favorite is the US Marines project.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great. I have not posted any pictures as of yet but mostly because as soon as I finish something the boss takes it to put a finish on it and I never see it after that. lol Keep up the great work.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Very nice work! What program and cnc are you using?


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

shark pro HD and v-carve


----------

